# LOFT Posture



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Evidently good posture is not a prerequisite for LOFT. Really - can't imagine why someone would use such a pix in an ad.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

If she had a bow in her hand. . .she'd look like some of the people I saw shooting field this weekend!!

:eek2:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

if she stood up, she'd be out of the pic !!..LOL..

or is it because her peep is too low and now she's stuck that way ... heheheheeeee..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I think her draw length is a little short.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

They probably told her to "stand like you've got a bow", she thought they said "stand like you ARE a bow", and the photographer didn't know the difference.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> They probably told her to "stand like you've got a bow", she thought they said "stand like you ARE a bow", and the photographer didn't know the difference.


Wonder if she's ever been dry fired?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder if she's ever been dry fired?


Look at her hair.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Look at her hair.


Yep, a bit de-railed.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder if she's ever been dry fired?





pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, a bit de-railed.


That might explain the poster. Her riser is bent.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That might explain the poster. Her riser is bent.


Dude, you're steering me down a path that will surely have me joining the muted one should I continue to follow it. :shade::zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You started it!!!!:nyah:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lol!!*



Spoon13 said:


> You started it!!!!:nyah:


You tell him Spoon:thumbs_up


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Looks like an ad for Exlax.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder if she's ever been dry fired?


nahhh... probably just fob'd...:laugh:


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

her stabilizer is to heavy


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> her stabilizer is to heavy


I don't know. Look more like Chubby Hunters than Doinker Dishes!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Careful guys... she also looks like some serious jailbait......


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Careful guys... she also looks like some serious jailbait......


I bet she's 24-25 years old.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I bet she's 24-25 years old.


Could be...saw some teenage girls earlier in the week at a Dr.'s office...they looked like they were 25..... it was a pediatricians office.....


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Evidently good posture is not a prerequisite for LOFT. Really - can't imagine why someone would use such a pix in an ad.
> 
> View attachment 918104


No she's a Chewie her back is all out of whack from trying to pull arrows out of foam


----------

